# St George Help!



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I never thought that it would come to this, but I am just plain desperate at this point.

Would anyone be willing to give me an idea of where to hunt some sort of small game in the St George area? My wife is from down there and we are headed down for the Thanksgiving weekend and also shortly after Christmas and I have absolutely nothing to do down there. So I am hoping to find an area that is accessible by car (since its cheaper to drive a car down from Murray as opposed to my truck) that I can either get into some quail, ECDs, chuckars, or rabbits. 

Each time I go down, my father in law (who is not a hunter) drags me over to the Arizona border and then tries to get me to hunt but doesnt seem to understand that I need a different license to hunt in Arizona.

I'm not asking for specific locations, just an idea of a direction to head from there. Honestly, all I know about St George is that it is hot and I can find the Mongolian BBQ to eat lunch. But now that my parents are moving down as well, I need to find something that can keep me sane!

Any PMs would be so so so so so appreciated! Thanks in advance


----------



## EmptyNet (Mar 17, 2008)

What kind of car do you drive?, because I used to have a Subaru and I could take that car anywhere. I took it to the top of West Mountain up by the TV towers once, so the kind of car you drive makes a big difference on possible hunting spots. I'm headed to my parents ranch up north or I might have been persuaded to take you to a couple of spots. Also what would you prefer to hunt? Pigeons (ECDs) are always found in town so I don't hunt them.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Drive just another few miles south and you can hunt the wiley jackpot in the area known as Mesquite. :mrgreen: They used to have a sporting clays at the old Oasis gun club just on the outskirts of Mesquite. I know they gotta have coydogs down there. Good Luck and drive carefull.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Since I primarily use my truck for work, we are bound to the wife's Toyota Yaris which is just an egg on wheels and I think if it hit a 2" deep pothole it would be lost for good!

So i am limited to smoother areas. 

I would love to go to Mesquite, but then I'd just get myself into more trouble than my wife would want to deal with


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

My parents are also moving down there, so I need to learn the area a bit better. 

Thankfully my mom will let me borrow her 4x4 and then I can start using that when I go down (but that wont be for about 10 more months).

Yeah, my mom 4 wheels more than her son! Kind of embarrassing huh?


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

I wish I could help you out Bax but it has been 25 or more years since I hunted down there and I suspect the spots I used to go to are subdivisions now. Like Golden Kimball used to say the **** virgin river. If you look at maps and find access close to the river you should find quail around there. Listen,the quail call alot if you hear 'em you can find 'em.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks for the idea Larry! I do notice a fair amount of birds along the river, but havent had an opportunity to explore past town. But I did peg a jack rabbit with a rock on Ft Pierce Wash a few weeks ago!

PS: we gotta get your Avatar back!


----------



## EmptyNet (Mar 17, 2008)

pm sent


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

EmptyNet said:


> pm sent


Thanks! 8)


----------

